# Central AC/ shared AC..... What does it all mean....?



## tamtam24 (Jul 27, 2013)

Im looking into renting an apartment in Dubai and I'm very confused with what is meant by the terms..

Central AC/heating or chiller
Shared AC

Is it good to have centralised AC..? Any help understanding this would be appreaciated.


Thanks!


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,

For the first question, I believe it has one thermostat that can be used to control AC/Heating instead of having window units.

For the second question Shared AC. I believe it means that 2 rooms or more use one Thermostat, but it would be best to ask them as they might mean something else.

Hope this explains it for you.


----------

